# new update3.0.5381



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Looking to avoid the swipe version of update. I'm still on a previous version that is still tap. I need to updAte but do not want to update to the swipe version. New offer for update is version 5381. Any info?


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

5381 is swipe. How do you avoid update?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Is avoiding updates even possible? The app appears to force an update check each time you sign in, and if you're about to work a block I think it'll force you to be on the latest version possible. I've been at the warehouse before, mere minutes before check-in, and because I was on an older version, have had to wait for an update to download and install before starting the block.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Don't you get the option of updating later?


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

When I sign In have to be careful and hit update later before it up updates


K5UBER said:


> 5381 is swipe. How do you avoid update?





Flexxx said:


> Don't you get the option of updating later?


Yes option to update later comes up



Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Is avoiding updates even possible? The app appears to force an update check each time you sign in, and if you're about to work a block I think it'll force you to be on the latest version possible. I've been at the warehouse before, mere minutes before check-in, and because I was on an older version, have had to wait for an update to download and install before starting the block.


you can avoid update. It will xheck for update everytime but you have to be quick and tell it not to update.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

what was the version number of the previous one to 5381


----------



## K5UBER (Dec 10, 2014)

flexian said:


> what was the version number of the previous one to 5381


3.0.5208.0


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

there's also a 5290/5295 out right now


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Im just super excited for the Interactive Map update in 5381.... which I'm sure will be screwed up somehow...


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

One thing I've found is that when you refresh, if you do it too short of a swipe, it _appears _to be refreshing but it isn't.


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Just finished my block, it seems to be more stable than the previous version


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Im just super excited for the Interactive Map update in 5381.... which I'm sure will be screwed up somehow...


What's this magic you speak of? Like clicking on one of the delivery spots on the map and being taken to it's stop in the itinerary?


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Im just super excited for the Interactive Map update in 5381.... which I'm sure will be screwed up somehow...


yes, please share what you mean by interactive map?

also, for those wondering, yes you can avoid the update. i do it all the time. there's an option right below that says "update later". just click that.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> What's this magic you speak of? Like clicking on one of the delivery spots on the map and being taken to it's stop in the itinerary?


It's in the patch notes, which only display for a moment before the update launches and starts running.

Sadly, it's not tap-to-select-next-stop, not yet, but it said it will show you the address if you tap on a green circle on the map, which is almost as good. That would let you use 3rd party nav much easier.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I read quickly in the notes for the update that you can "click on itinerary to see delivery address". Was hoping it meant the map? Haven't worked since the new update so not sure. 
Does anyone know if the taking of a picture for unattended deliveries is required or just an option? 


Whatever changes they are making seem to be increasing blocks and ability to grab them. The blocks are released regularly and hang around for a long time now so not sure what that means? At our location (DMI2) there simply isn't much work to go around so no blocks. When I get one and go to the warehouse very few drivers so it wasn't the bots taking blocks, there simply wasn't much work.
4 block times released this morning for today. Plenty of time to get to them for everyone and sat there for 10 minutes. One still sitting they available for 20 minutes??

Last 2 weeks blocks released almost every day. I've even been able to "sport catch and release". Never been able to do that before at our location.

Anyway...haven't worked much so not much to post.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Your seeing increased work because it's income tax return season. No other reason other then people blowing money.


CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I read quickly in the notes for the update that you can "click on itinerary to see delivery address". Was hoping it meant the map? Haven't worked since the new update so not sure.
> Does anyone know if the taking of a picture for unattended deliveries is required or just an option?
> 
> Whatever changes they are making seem to be increasing blocks and ability to grab them. The blocks are released regularly and hang around for a long time now so not sure what that means? At our location (DMI2) there simply isn't much work to go around so no blocks. When I get one and go to the warehouse very few drivers so it wasn't the bots taking blocks, there simply wasn't much work.
> ...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Your seeing increased work because it's income tax return season. No other reason other then people blowing money.


 That may increase work slightly but I don't believe it's behind such drastic change. I just grabbed a block for tomorrow so we'll see what it looks like. 
Blocks take no effort to grab and that has been going on for about 2 weeks now. No change in work load as I've only seen at most 8 drivers or less when loading. That is for MULTIPLE blocks. I've actually been the ONLY driver for a block a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Im just super excited for the Interactive Map update in 5381.... which I'm sure will be screwed up somehow...


Looks good


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

But not that useful until you can click to navigate to it.


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

It is true that that would be the next logical step, just getting the address saves me a whole lot of zooming in and trying to find / read a street name before it auto zoomed back out.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Nvts said:


> Looks good
> View attachment 101986


 NICE! This is a very welcome addition and will be very useful to me! I almost always have to manually navigate the route from bottom to top since I have no desire to navigate back towards the warehouse. Will save me some time for sure.

On another note......blocks here have been released for multiple times this afternoon.....all have expired!?? 
Very strange. Noone is taking the blocks?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Huge dump of $22 and $24/hr blocks here at DCH2 as well, plus they sent out an email earlier this week about increased volume coming. 

Wonder if they are rejiggering the white van deals or something?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Tapping screen doesn't work anymore for me. Only swiping down.


----------



## I HATE UBER (Jan 11, 2016)

Since the new update ,i wasn't able to catch a single block.Can someone please give me a tip on how to refresh?I tried to swipe top to bottom and tap on accept,but missed every single block so far.Thank you.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I HATE UBER said:


> Since the new update ,i wasn't able to catch a single block.Can someone please give me a tip on how to refresh?I tried to swipe top to bottom and tap on accept,but missed every single block so far.Thank you.


Here's 3.0.4275.2.


----------



## I HATE UBER (Jan 11, 2016)

Is that another update?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I HATE UBER said:


> Is that another update?


No, that's an older version. You can tap to refresh.


----------



## I HATE UBER (Jan 11, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> No, that's an older version. You can tap to refresh.


The problem is i wasn't able to see blocks when i am on the old version.I have version 295 on another phone ,but no blocks pop-up using that version.


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

No more 2 phones with new update !!!!!!! I for one think that is a good thing .


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

marioramirez1973 said:


> No more 2 phones with new update !!!!!!! I for one think that is a good thing .


99% of the time my battery is low due to tapping for hours to catch a block. I would be in big trouble if I didnt have a second phone. I use two devices daily. and by the end of my second shift both are low on battery or I have 1 charging and I delivering with the other


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Today I was forced to install 5381. No more tap to refresh. Only swipe down.


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> 99% of the time my battery is low due to tapping for hours to catch a block. I would be in big trouble if I didnt have a second phone. I use two devices daily. and by the end of my second shift both are low on battery or I have 1 charging and I delivering with the other


You can still have 2 phones . no more 2 phones logged in at same time is the good thing , no more 5 people looking for blocks for 1 account . I have seen people install the app on their kids phone and made a game of it - ..........



amazonflexguy said:


> 99% of the time my battery is low due to tapping for hours to catch a block. I would be in big trouble if I didnt have a second phone. I use two devices daily. and by the end of my second shift both are low on battery or I have 1 charging and I delivering with the other


Now days they sell covers that are batteries that extend your phone 2 or 3 times the normal - , cheaper and better than 2 phones if that is the case 

In my case too have 2 phones , one personal and one for Amazon, Uber , Lyft , Waze ( my gps ) .......


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Behemoth said:


> Today I was forced to install 5381. No more tap to refresh. Only swipe down.


I was forced to update myself yesterday and I can still tap to refresh.


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

K5UBER said:


> 3.0.5208.0


How do I find an older version of the app?


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

marioramirez1973 said:


> No more 2 phones with new update !!!!!!! I for one think that is a good thing .


you couldn't use multiple phones simultaneously even on 5126.. still can use different phones though if you're only logged in on one.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> 99% of the time my battery is low due to tapping for hours to catch a block. I would be in big trouble if I didnt have a second phone. I use two devices daily. and by the end of my second shift both are low on battery or I have 1 charging and I delivering with the other


My charging port dies on my phone so now I have a external charger and 4 batteries. I have an s5 mini, and total cost for the 3 batteries and charger through, amazon, was $30. If you can change batteries easy on your phone it'd be a hell of alot cheaper then having 2 phones.


----------

